# Wondering why Thc may cause somebody to psychoactive effects



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi again !  I have been searching for this issue about several months but i did not have any satisfying information. I have experienced bad trips and i mean they are dreadfull.I have seen my self melting in acid,my bones coming out.Lots of siren sounds in my head.A lot of vision from subconscious.I think ı have passed some kind of psychosis attack or something.And those experience...oh god i can not forget them.But in the other hand i really want to use marijuana....So mainly what is the brain reaction about thc with a very deep scientific information? And I have heard something like "dopamine sensitivity" and wonder if it has some bound with thc or something.A little bit confused actually  If you have any information about it,i really really deeply want to know it.Thanks from now on....


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2016)

You're seeing your skin melt when you smoke marijuana?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

sounds like cannabis may not be for you, try dif strains. or lower cannabinoid strains. this should go away with tolerance nd increased use.

your English and grammar, is...well...terrible
so i didnt post any sciency stuff

the psychadelia/mental state your referring is most likely related to the 5ht receptor family sigma receptors and nmda...





this is relatively common in new users, especially smoking high strength bud.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2016)

Is it common? Seemed very odd to me. But I don't hang around kids and newbs so I really don't know. 

Tripping on canna seems very odd to me.


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for your ideas.But i did not mention something about my English.Sorry for my ignorence.If you have enough information please share it.I will take care about myself.Don't worry....


----------



## Josch Edgington (Jan 30, 2016)

There is nothing common about hallucinating on cannabis. Don't use it if it affects you like that. Some medications are not for everyone. You either got dusted or you simply have bad reactions to cannabis. If it happens again discontinue use. I have smoked for over thirty years only time I ever tripped is when we got a bag as teens and someone laced it. Otherwise no psychedelic affects. People who think cannabis makes them trip do not need to smoke it they may be slightly allergic.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 30, 2016)

Josch Edgington said:


> There is nothing common about hallucinating on cannabis. Don't use it if it affects you like that. Some medications are not for everyone. You either got dusted or you simply have bad reactions to cannabis. If it happens again discontinue use. I have smoked for over thirty years only time I ever tripped is when we got a bag as teens and someone laced it. Otherwise no psychedelic affects. People who think cannabis makes them trip do not need to smoke it they may be slightly allergic.


Sorry but I have had pot, not doped or anything else, that would render you senseless. Sativas especially. To the OP - I suggest you try low grade smoke and take just a hit or two and wait! Try a purer indica strain for body effect and not so cerebral.


----------



## Josch Edgington (Jan 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the psychadelia/mental state your referring is most likely related to the 5ht receptor family sigma receptors and nmda...
> 
> this is relatively common in new users, especially smoking high strength bud.


"Psychadelia" has nothing to do with cannabis and describing it as such demeans everything that medical users have been fighting for. You describe it like it should be a schedule 1 drug, when it in-fact is a mild medicine.


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

May be...I had done some tests for alergy and my doctor said that i may have an alergy to some compounds or chemicals.But i have used MDMA and i really like it.It makes me feel very tranquil.And i am confused cause i can not use weed in a possibility that i may have alergy to compounds or organic chemicals whatever it is so called.But i can use Mdma ?  Oxymoron....


----------



## Josch Edgington (Jan 30, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> Sorry but I have had pot, not doped or anything else, that would render you senseless. Sativas especially. To the OP - I suggest you try low grade smoke and take just a hit or two and wait! Try a purer indica strain for body effect and not so cerebral.


I have had smoke make you lose train of thought in conversations had some make you energetic some make you hit the couch others make you eat the fridge. The worst was a friend gets paranoid and my grandfather would get vertigo. Render you senseless is a youngster statement. You can smoke too much get sick and go to sleep, but senseless psychedelic melting is ignorant to even put in the same category. If you want the rest of the world to embrace cannabis these exaggerations to make your smoke sound better than it is, is truly hurting the cause.


----------



## Josch Edgington (Jan 30, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> May be...I had done some tests for alergy and my doctor said that i may have an alergy to some compounds or chemicals.But i have used MDMA and i really like it.It makes me feel very tranquil.And i am confused cause i can not use weed in a possibility that i may have alergy to compounds or organic chemicals whatever it is so called.But i can use Mdma ?  Oxymoron....


MDMA?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

to be clear, any intelligent discussion of activating receptors and NEGATIVE side effect are largely discounted by people who romanticize the plant..ie people on a weed site... however we love to talk about POSITIVE side effects from hitting the same receptors lol funny how we think yiu can have one but not the other

thc used to be widely known as hallucinogen, depressant AND stimulant.


this only occurs in new users. once you gain a tolerance, pop site density lowers to a level where thc- a partial agonist and can take up more space than it activates causing antagonism instead of agonism...essentially . in new users it can act like the much more potent full agonist jwh018 we are familiar with. but even after prolonged tolerance break, this sits density does not return to complete baseline.

funny how many people will tell you they had mild auditory or closed eye visuals on cannabis when they first started but attribute it to tainted weed haha... yea i hallucinated, my friends did, my pops did, my patients and study groups do as well when new

so threads like this inevitably end in a poo tornado...no shit this wont happen to someone whos been smoking for 30 years and feels they understand the affect.


i however work with new patients all the time... edibles can also do this with intensity


if your actually looking for info id be glad to provide it in detail..
i didnt post as i assumed, if your english is terrible you most likely wouldnt comprehend what im saying



because most people dont understand the pharmacology this discussion will go no where


cannabis- thc hits the sites i mentioned, which are responsible for the affects of dissociatives and hallucinogens.

if your personal site density is altered, say your sick or depressed which can change 5ht (serotonin) this makes a difference

looking at the structure of thc we can estimate(with accuracy) and through testing know what sites it will hit and how effectively. roughly 20 are being hit when smoking cannabis.

look into the mentioned sites with specific attention to 5ht2a and sigma 1



for example. (published in 2014)
Studies in humans have indicated that abuse of smoked cannabis can promote psychosis and even circumstantially precipitate symptoms of schizophrenia, although the latter appears to require a prior vulnerability in the individual. It is possible that cannabinoids provoke psychosis/schizophrenia reflecting a mechanism common to neuroprotection: the reduction of NMDAR activity. Cannabinoids are proposed to produce such effect by reducing the pre-synaptic release of glutamate or interfering with post-synaptic NMDAR-regulated signaling pathways. The efficacy of such control requires the endocannabinoid system to apply its negative influence in a manner that is proportional to the strength of NMDAR signaling. Thus, cannabinoids acting at the wrong time or exerting an inappropriate influence on their receptors may cause NMDAR hypofunction. The purpose of the present review is to draw the attention of the reader to the newly described functional and physical CB1-NMDAR association


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

Miu O Deus said:


> i am confused cause i can not use weed in a possibility that i may have alergy to compounds or organic chemicals whatever it is so called.But i can use Mdma ?  Oxymoron....



this is not an oxymoron at all


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

Josch Edgington said:


> "Psychadelia" has nothing to do with cannabis and describing it as such demeans everything that medical users have been fighting for.


how so?


why do you think music changes, nature looks better

when yiu first started did music or things coming at you freak yiu out?
lol.
these are well known things among teens.
there used to be a joke.. your running through a forest, left turn blah blah blah brick wall! and the other person throws a hand up yiu duck or trip out from messed up perception.

yiu ever lay in bed as a new user and close your eyes, start rolling soinning or falling
come on man
be real


sorry for spelling


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

I am not suggesting anything.Okay so you want to say : We do not want to see something shows cannabis like bad thing.And it is a political wiev that you have.You have a forum.People asks something and you answer.But if you see something you do not want to see it is probably an exaggeration.Well it is not interesting.I think you have the same global insight like the executives of the world.You do not accept the options or unknown experience.I write down something because i want to understand what i have experienced.Not advocate something....


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

Okay.Thank you @qwizoking I will try to understand.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, this is news to me and interesting!


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

Well i had psychological treatmant about 3 years diagnosed with dissociative identity disorder.I used many neuropsychiatric drugs such as Abilify,trileptal etc. Rexapin,Lustral,Dideral,Concerta,Ritalin,Xanax(in my attacks),and others that i can not remember their name.I am still using Lustral everday.So i have indicate that there is a possibilty that i had an psychosis attack.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

you may have had an event of "psychosis" as well as an anxiety or panic attack. but thats a little different than the induced hallucinations.
as i mentioned aboute pop site density. your past med history explains the pronounced affects you experience/experienced.
note i mentioned depressive patients and 5ht..
your taking an ssri hitting these sites

none of us are exactly the same.

again try slowly increasing tolerance, using less potent strains, blue berry strains, and higher cbd strains


----------



## Miu O Deus (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you very much.I will try as you said


----------

